# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Alegoria Dibrane

## pajtimp

Ne kompjuterin tim kam nje teme te qe lidhet me alegorine Dibrave dhe disa tregime alegorike te botuara me pare (tregime alegorike dibrane-A.Ndreu) dhe te reja te pabotuara me pare. Mendova qe ne nderimin e tregimeve te ruaj dialektin dibran. Mendoj se lexuesit e interesuar mund te ju sherbeje ajo cfare Dibra dhe dhomat (odat) e saj kane ofruar nder vite........

Dialekti i Dibres.

Dibra ben pjese ne  grupin e te folures se gegerishtes qendrore1) (Prof,Dr.Jorgi Gjinari, Prof.Dr.Gjovalin Shkurtaj: Dialektologjia Tirane-2003). Disa tipare qe e karakterizojne ate jane:
-I-ja e theksuar eshte diftonguar dhe ka dhene ei,ei,ai,oi.Psh.Meir-Mire,Tei-Ti, 
-Y-ne ne Diber e gjejme te theksuar me I Psh. Xhims-Gjysem, Dill-Dyll, Munir-Munyr, Krie-Krye etj.
-Bashtingllorja G perdoret GJ psh.Gur-Gjur,Lug-Lugj
-Grupet tj dhe dj nepermjet palatalizimit kane dhene  q,gj psh  Tjeter-qeter,Djath-gjath, etj.

Per dialektin e Dibres ka shkruajtur Bahri Beci cili jep veqori fonetiko-gramatikore te disa fshatrave te Luznise,Dardhes , Recit, Zerqanit.

1)Prof.Dr. Jorgi Gjinari,Prof.dr.Gjovalin Skurtaj : Dialektologjia-Tirane-2003
Te folurit alegorik
Çeshte alegoria
	Te folur alegorik ne Diber eshte nje vecori e dialektit lokal, nje stil i vecante, i figurshem e gjuhes popullore. Baza e kesaj specifike jane te ashtuquajturat mesele, tregimet alegorike ose te sajuara , qe pas paraqitjes se drejteperdrejte fshehin kuptimin domethenes. Shkurt i bie pragut te te degjoje dera Vete fjala alegori-a- vjen nga greqishtja allegoreo-them dicka qe duhet te kuptohet ndryshe.
Eshte nje metafore e vazhduar, nje pershkrim ose tregim qe nuk duhet kuptuar fjale per fjale , sic eshte shprehur, mbasi fsheh nje  mendim tjeter.
Alegoria dibrane eshte krimtari e popullit. Me te jane  marre individualitetet me te spikatura, njerez te pashkolluar, por me mendje te mprehte dhe me aftesi krijuese e interpretuese. Alegoria ka lindur ne kushte te caktuara historiko shoqerore. Ajo shpreh nje faze te larte  ne zhvillimin intelektual te njeriut. Ka permbushur kerkesat e njerzeve qe nuk jane  thjeshte shpirteror. 
Alegoria  ka sjelle nje sere aferash te tjera per te cilat njerzit kishin nevoje. Prandaj eshte cmuar nga populli, ka mbijetuar deri me sot dhe nuk mund te thuhet se e perfundoje  misionin e saj.
Vlerat e alegorise
Pra kur pranojme se gjuha ne pergjithesi eshte zhvilluar duke persosur elementet kryesor te gjuhes ekzistuese, pranojme edhe se te folurit e figurshem eshte element kryesor  gjuhes, nje mjet komunikimi, por i stilizuar.
Nje nga vlerat e alegorise eshte se ajo ka sherbyer si rregullator ne jeten e njerzeve , ka ndikuar  pozitivishte ne mardheniet ndermjet  tyre. Ne nje mexhelis mundet te rastisin edhe njerez qe kishin konflikt midis tyre. Biseda ishte e gjate dhe duhej te perballohej pa perplasje. Alegorite kishin rolin e vet, ne vend te bisedes te drejteperdrejte, te rendomte qe mund te shpinte ne acarime,  u perdor gjeresishte polemika intelektuale e shkalles me te larte.
Si forme  te vetme te qeverisjes per shume e shume kohe populli kishte kanunin e Lek Dukagjinit i cili ndikonte ne kufizimin e anarkise. Per shkelje te tij jepeshin denime  qe tejkalonin shume here masen e fajit te bere. Kanunin nuk e ndante asnje hap nga veprimet e nje shteti  te centrelalizuar. Pushteti ne nje shoqeri demokratike, ka prirjen per te dalur jashte kontrollit. Alegoria ndikonte  ne zbutjen e kanunit,nxirrte ne plan te pare arsyen dhe jo perdorimin e dhunes.
Nje tjeter vlere e saj eshte se ajo beri punen e mjeteve te informimit nje nga funksionet e te cilave , ne nje shoqeri moderne  eshte mbykqyrja e qeverise dhe instituticioneve te tjera te fuqishme.Mjetet e informimit kane nje pavaresi te pjesshme  dhe nganjehere te plote. Brenda kuadrit te kesaj pavaresie ato prononcohet per zbulimin e se vertetes qe mund te fshihet pas pretendimeve te qeveritareve.
Mjetet e informimit krijojne kushtet  per debat dhe i ftojne njerzit te marrin pjese ne te. Ne mungese te tyre , kete pune e ka bere me se miri alegoria. Nuk ka problem te rendesishen te shoqerise  per te cilin ajo nuk eshte shfaqur . Alegoria eshte dije dhe kulture. Ne kushtet e analfabetizmit te theksuar ajo permbushi mendjet njerzore me nje art te tille te rendesishem, te veshtire dhe te fuqishem. 
Mungesen e shkolles populli e ka kompesuar me formimin e tij ne odat Dibrane, nje pjese e rendesishme eshte alegoria, qe ua ka mprehur mendjet duke ndikuar ne zhvillimin e arsyjeve.
Dibra ka nje kulture te thelle materiale e shpirterore. Albanologet, turistet, udhetaret diplomatet, politikanet, ushtaraket, shkrimtaret etj. qe kane udhetuar apo jetuar ne Diber deshmojne per intelektualitetin e fuqishem te dibranit.

Permendim
Riginald Hilbert, ushtarak, diplomat, historian anglez,gjate luftes se dyte boterore ka qene ne Diber(Kastriot,Sllove,Maqellare), dhe ka vlersuar maksimalishte karakterin e dibranit.:-Une-ka vleresuar Hilbert- kam mbaruar universitetin e Oksfordit, por mbarova edhe nje universitet te dyte, ate te Dibres1). .
Julian Emery, officer,diplomat, historian anglez ka shkruar: .kater dite ne Diber me kishin mesuar me shume  per thellimin e politikes, se sa  te gjithe librat per teorine e kushtetutes dhe ekonomise politike, qe kisha lexuar ne Oksford.2) 
Shpesh thuhet se nese nje njeri qe do te arsimohet tamam, le te  beje edhe shkollen e Dibres, kjo mendesi shprehet edhe ne nje tregim alegorik:
Nje te riu qe kishte kryer nje shkolle fetare ne Turqi diten e shperndarjes se diplomave profesori i thote :star trek: i, meqe ke per te shkue ne Diber,duhet te bajsh ene nje vit ma shume se shoket e tu, prandaj nuk ke per te marre diplomen-. Por djali nguli kembe e tha se e donte diplomen si gjthe te tjeret ene ia dhane.Vjen ky djali ne Diber, dhe rasti e solli te hynte ne nje xhami, ku po falej Bajrami.Hoxha nuk dinte asnje fjale arabisht. Djali po u thonte kete gja te gjitheve qe kishte afer. Hoxha e degjonte dhe po mendohet se si ta hiqte qafe. Ma ne fund tha me ze te nalte:- Ej xhemat , me ka hi i mallkemi mrena- dhe tregoi me dore djalin e ri. Xhemati iu leshua djalit dhe sa nuk e bani copa. Djali me pak shpirt doli jashte dhe shpetoi.Atehere iu kujtuen fjalet e profesorit te vet dhe  filloi tue shkue neper odat e mexheliset e Dibres per te msue nga populli . 
...vazhdon....

----------


## pajtimp

Mbas nji viti shkon  prap tek ajo xhami dhe gjen po ate hoxhe qe po falte Bajramin me xhematin e vet. Djali tha me za te  nalte :llafazan: j xhemat, une vij nga Meka. Kam pa shume  hoxhallare te mire, po si ky i jueji nuk ka ne faqe te dheut. Me ba me marre nje qime prej mjekres se ketij, shkon gjalle ne xhenet”. Me te degjue keto fjale, xhemati  i turret hoxhes dhe ia bani mjekren gjak.”
1)- Ne nje interviste te dhene per gazeten “Albania life”(jeta shqiptare) ne 
     shkurt  te vitit 1994.)
   2)- J.Emery:”Kujtime qe nuk shlyhen” Tirane,1997 fq.107.

Veçorite e shprehjes se alegorise

1-  E rendesishme per alegorine eshte realizimi i komunikimit  ne fshehtesi. Te folurit alegorik eshte i njelloji te veçante. Kur paraqesim  dhe shtjellojme dicka dhe nenkuptojme dicka tjeter, kemi te bejme me te folur alegorik, sic e kemi theksuar edhe me larte. Megjithese biseda behet e hapur, ne prezencen e te gjitheve, permbajtja e saj nuk kapet nga te gjithe te pranishmit. Fshehtesia e komunikimit nuk eshte e njejte per te gjithe  tregimet alegorike. Disa  e kane me  te larte  shkallen e deshifrimit, disa me te ulet.Fshehtesia e komunikimit percaktohet nga faktoret artistik, shoqeror dhe politik. 
a-Ne rastin e pare ajo realizohet vetem per t’i dhene bukuri bisedes, ngarkeses emocionale duke shmangur te rendomten te drejteperdrejten. Ja nje tregim alegorik me nje koment te shkurter qe deshmon se çfare fshihet pas tekstit i cili eshte nenteksti, si duhet kuptuar e pse tregimtari perdor ate lloj konteksti ne nje rrethane te caktuar.

Djali dhe cuca e Kurbetliut.

	Nji djal donte nji cuce qe e  kishte baben ne kurbet. Cuca i kishte thane djalit se, pa i ardh i jati nga  kurbeti nuk fejohej. Mbas disa kohe, cuces i  erdhi i ati nga kurbeti. Cuca shkon ne dyqan me la paret e ushqimeve qe kishte marre veresi dhe me marre ushqime te tjera. Djali e sheh cucen dhe i con fjale per te motren se i kishte ardhur baba. Cuca dhe motra e djalit hyn ne dyqan. Cuca i thote dyqanxhiut:”-Merri paret se kur nuk pata me dhae, e tash si kam, merr ato dhe keto per ushqime te tjera-“ Dyqanxhiu dhe motra e djalit e kuptuan  se cuces i kishte  ardhur i ati nga kurbeti. Cuca merr ushqimet dhe niset per ne shpi, kurse motra e djalit, kur ven te shpia, gjen te vellain tu bere muhabet me do miq. 
-A erdhe ? i tha vllai
-Erdha
-A erdh ( a erdhi vajza te dyqani)
-Erdh-
-Perse serdhi ? (Ketu)
-Se i erdh. Po mos ti vinte, do te vinte por erdh e nuk erdhi. (se i kishte ardhur i ati)
-si ishte moti?(si dukej vajza)
-Vrante e kthjellt si loti.
Moter e vella u mueren vesh, e miqte nuk kuptuan gja. 
b-Ja nje tregim i cili ne nje rrethane te vecante rrefehet  per te menjanuar perplasjet qe vijne nga bisedat e hapura.
“Nji katunar i varfen shkoi ke nji tregtar per pune. Tregtari i dha duhan. Ki katunari po e mbante cigaren gadan, kurse djali i tregtarit po i rrinte gati me zemer ne dore. Tregtari, pse po i rrinte djali ne kame per ate katunar?-iu drejtua te birit:
-More  Rrahman a mos ia vu catine kulles Murati?
Djali i tregtarit se kuptoi baben, por katunari iu pergjigj:
-Mos ia mbaj gajlen  Muratit, se sa te kete magjarin (gomarin) bishtqup me mbajt lanen ene shpin ka me ta mbarue”
Tregtari e kishte fjalen per cingaren e katundarit, kurse ky , me ironi i tha te mos behej merak qe djali po i sherbente mikut.

c)- Ka raste  kur rrefimi eshte bere ne nje mjedis, ne menyre qe te mos kuptohet nga armiku.Mezazhi i saj mund te jete  me karakter vendimor, paralajmerues etj.
“Nje here nji katunar shkon te nji komshi i vet per muhabet.Pas tij shkon te ai komshia  edhe nji katunar tjeter per te cilin dyshohej se kishte lidhje me pushtuesit dhe spiunonte njerzit. Miku i pare per me paralajmrue te zotin e shtepise i drejtohet ene e pyet:
-Or Islam, sa thot ai sahati yt?

-Po te pyet Limani se ai e ka sahatim me te mire se timin-i thote i zoti i shtepise tue treguet te sapoardhurin.
-Sahatit te Limanit nuk i besoj, se e kam par disa here te zotin tu e vu ne vesh.”
Kuptohet se ketu nuk eshte fjala per sahatin  e Limanit, por per ate vet, pasi e kishin pare disa here te hynte ne porten e karabinierise.

2- Tregimet alegorike kane edhe vlerat te medha artistike. Ata e bejne te foluren te figurshme, i japin gjalleri bisedes, e futin ate ne rrjedha elegante. Per kete flasin bindeshem mjafte tregime te shkurtra.
a-Te folurit alegorik dallohet per humorin e kendshem
    e pa te keq.
“ Vjerra i tha nuses :-Dil nuse dhe shiko perjashte se si eshte havaja-
Nusja doli, pa , ene u kthye mrena. Nusja u pergjigj:
-Nuk e mura vesh nese ishte kthjellt apo ishte vranet. Se nuk me lan pikat e shiut me pa.”
b-Te folurit alegorik dallohet per gjetjet e shkelqyera si ne planin gjuhesor ashtu edhe shoqeror.ka nje pershtatje te manhitshme ndermjet tregimit alegorik dhe momentit kur tregohet. Kjo e ben kete lloje bisede mjefte te gjalle dhe te efektshme kur bashkbiseduesi eshte ne te njeten gjatesi vale , dmth kur ai e kupton tregimtarin dhe i pergjigjet aty per aty atij.
	“Or Gani-iu drejtua  ne nje mexhelis njeri nje burri qe rrinte ne krye te vendit ne oden e burrave- kur po vija ketu, me shkuen syte ke shpia jote  dhe vura re se njeri oxhak nuk ta hiqte mire tymin.
-Po- u pergjigj Ganiu- bash ashtu asht. Po e kam fajin vete, se atij oxhakut ia kam lane mangut punen.”

c)-Tregimet alegorike  kane si vecori tjeter persosmerine midis asaj qe thuhet dhe asaj qe duhet te nenkuptohet.

----------

ardis (27-10-2013),maratonomak (21-10-2013)

----------


## pajtimp

“Dy vete po shkonin ke Murat Kaloshi. Kalojne rreth shpise se nji katunari, i cili ngaqe vuante nga azma, i vente dy duert ne toke e rrinte sikur donte te ngrihet nga casti ne cast.Njani prej tyne deshi me u talle me katunarin e tha me za te nalte; -A e pae ate qenin qe bante me te ngritur e nuk grehej?-E pashe ene une – ja priti katunari -po ai han ne korit te vet. Po jane nja dy karanjak te murrme, qe shkojne e mbledhin kore te thata ku munen”

Me kete pergjigje katunari u tha kalimtarve mendjemedhenj;”Une vertet jam i semure e i varfer , por nuk ia zgjat doren kujt ,kurse ju shkoni per te lepire sahanet e Murat Kaloshit”
d)-Tregimet alegorike shprehen per metamorfizmin  e 
    gjalle dhe figuracionin e pasur.
‘’Na ishin ni here di vellazen evijare. Njani jetonte ne qytet e ishte kepucar ,kurse tjetri  ishte  bari ne mal. Ki bariu, vjen nji dite ne dyqanin e vellait e ene bie  nje rize (shami koke) plote me tamel ene e var ne nji gozhd. Ai ishte evliare e tamli nuk I derdhej ne rize. Ne kete ne diqan hyn nji zonje e bukur me  ndreq  kpucet. Ketij bariu i lujti mulla (barku)  sa nodhi kjo tamli (qumshti) filloj te pikoje nga rize. Kepucari i tha te vellait    :llafazan:  mor vlla, a asht kollaj me qene evliar me mal po kush bahet elvijar ktu.”
Dh)-Tregimet alegorike zoterojne ne nje shkalle te larte aftesine per te arritur ne perfundime logjike. Perdoren ne rastet kur shtrohet per diskutim nje problem I rendesishem per zgjidhjen e te cilit ka modelitete te shumta. Sejcila pale sjell argumentet e veta ne dobi te alternatives qe mbron. Vlere me te madhe fiton ajo qe mbeshtetet me tregime alegorike, pasi nepermjet tyre percillet pervoja e gjate e njerzimit. Kur perdoren ne vend e me mjeshteri, ndihmojne ne krijimin e nje opinioni te perbashket.
e)-Tekstet e tregimeve alegorike jane te shkurtra, por brenda kufijve te tyre kemi nje portretizim te plote te perzonazheve . Populli me mjeshteri futet thelle  ne natyren njerzore, deporton ne skutat me te thella te shpirtit dhe ben aty zhvillime te natyres morale, psikologjike , shoqerore, fetare. Ai i motivon ne nje  menyre bindese veprimet dhe qendrimet e personazheve, sjelljen e tyre.
3)-Tregimet alegorike kane karakter te improvizuar.Kishte burra  te mencur qe merreshin kryesishte me improvizimin e tregimeve alegorike. Ata ishin krijues  ne kuptimin e vertete te kesaj fjale, qe sensibilizonin opinionin, elektrizonin atmosferen parashikonin e paralajmeronin, vinin ne levizje mendimin dhe veprimin e popullit dhe beheshin keshtu prijsit e tij mendor. Ata shkonin nga oda ne ode, nga mexhelisi ne mexhelis ne gezime e fatkeqesi kudo e kudo, duke improvizuar tregime te reja. Te tille burra ne Diber ka pasur shume, ata ishin nga malesia dhe nga fusha, nga fshati dhe nga qyteti, ishin cdo cep i kesaj treve, personalitete origjinale me nuanca karakteristike tregimore,ne gjuhen dialektore te spikatur. 
Persona te permendur si tregimtare
Permendim Mane Kacanin ishte nga Cidhna, malsor i pashkolluar i rritur ne nje mjedis ku alegoria perdorej shume. Ishte thumbues i pameshirshem, ne kuptimin artistik te kesaj fjale. Sa zemergjere e tolorant ishte ne jete aq asgjesues e godites ishte ne bisede, kur kjo hynte ne shtratin e alegorise
 	Selim Sula ishte nga zona e Slloves jo shume e permendur per alegori. Por Selimi shetiste ne te gjithe Dibren  neper oda e mexhelise, prandaj edhe sillte nje variacion te pafundem tregimesh alegorike.
Taf Kola nga Cidhna, njeri i urte dhe i mencur, i varfer nga gjendja ekonomike, por i pasur ne mendime, ka dominuar per nje kohe te gjate ne odat dhe mexheliset e Dibres me personalitetin e tij te fuqishem si mbartes dhe improvizues i alegorive.
Maliq Nikolli nga Luznia vend me tradite ne perpunimin dhe perdorimin e alegorise, ishte elegant dhe metaforik, me nje stil te vecante bisedor. 
Nuk duhet muhuar edhe kontributi i parive te Dibres, Konaqet e Elez Isufit, Murat Kaloshit, Dine Hoxhes dhe te tjereve rrinin dite dhe nate plote me burra. Ishte e natyrshme qe aty te gjallerohej dhe te persosej alegoria. 

Ja nje rrefenje nga  Taf Kola. 
“ Nje nje mexhelis ke bajraktari ndodhet ene Taf Kola, katunar i varfen. –Ej or Tafe- i drejtohet atij Bajraktari-Fjalen  duhet me e vu ne muhabet si gurin e dheun ne qemerin e deres. Me zan ven fjala e mos me lujt as termeti. –Po i tha Tafa –Kishte qene nji here nji gjuetar e kishte dal me gjujtun . Kur shkon ne nje fare veni, i del para nji lepur. Shtajn ne ate lepurin, por nuk e vret. Nja nist hapa ma tiqe(tutje) rrezohet nji lepyr tjeter. Qe ku e vrava –tha gjuetari. Pushka eme nuk shkon kurr bosh. Por lepurin e merr gjuetari qe e vrau me te vertet. Ky qe shtaju kot e pyeti:-a pushka eme e bani gjakun,a pushka jote?-E jotja bani “Bam”, e imja vrau lepurin, i tha gjuetari (Taf Kola i tha bajraktari se ishte si gjuetari qe qellon por nuk vret asgje.)

4)-Tregimet alegorike ,vecanrisht ato qe marrin lenden nga anekdodat karakterizohen nga humori i kendshem dhe satira therse. Te qeshurit nuk eshte  i bujshem si tek anekdodat.Mendimi fiton peshe . Kur tregohet nje alegori ,mund te vesh buzen ne gaz,por nuk gajasesh se te qeshurit nuk eshte qellim ne vetvete.

5)-Aftesia per te marr shume kuptime mbase  eshte tipari me i rendesishem i alegorise.Ne gojen e mjeshterve te vertet tregimet alegorike pershtaten per cdo bisede.Ato jane shume shtresore dhe kane mundesi per te prodhuar kuptime te reja.Ne secilen prej tyre mesojme dicka te re dhe te fresket per nga mesazhi ,menyra e interpretimit.Te folurit alegorik ne Diber nuk eshte thjeshte nje menyre komunikimi, por edhe botekuptimi etik,moral dinjitet dhevecori psikike e shpirterore. 

Mjediset e alegorise dibrane

Alegoria Dibrane u zhvillua dhe mori udhen e saj,   neper odat dibrane. Odat ishin dhoma te vecanta ne ndertesat karakteristike te tipit “kulle”.Ato zakonisht ndodheshin ne katin e I-re per te qene me funksionale, njerzit e kishin me te lehte per te hyre dhe per te dalur, gjithashtu kerkohej per te qene sa me te vecuara nga mjedist e tjera familiare.
      Madhesia  e tyre ishte e ndryshme. Preferoheshin dhoma te medha, sepse ato ishin me te pershtatshme per “konak”. Odat dibrane ishin si ato shpellat ku ruheshin thesaret dhe stolirat. Nje pasuri e tille, sic ishin bisedat, nuk mund te ruhej vecse ne nje ngrehine te tille qe te mos   te terhiqte vemendjen e grabitesve  apo keqbersve. Ne ate thjeshtesine gati shpellore te odes dibrane jane ruajtur  vlera te medha ,te pasuria e tije shpirtrore. 
Aty ka funksinuar ai mekanizem i çuditshem qe prodhonte art ,shkence , filozofi , strategji , gjithçka tjeter. Aty, ne ato hapsira te ngushta, kishte “ajrodrome” ku “ajroplanet” e mendjes se dibranit ngriheshin dhe uleshin vazhdimisht, kalonin detra dhe oqeane,shtete dhe kontinente. Aty ishte abetarja dhe enciklopedia, universiteti, telekomi dhe radaret. 
Nga ato porta prej guri hyje dhe dilje nga bote e madhe. Dibranit dhe i mungonte cdo gje por nuk i mungonte asgje, ai ishte i pasur , ne varferine e tij. Oda plote me burra, ishte pasuri e tij e madhe, stolia e tij  me e vyer. Nga miqte dibrani nuk merzitej kurre, ndonese kishte perhere ngushtesi ekonomike. 
Pritja e miqeve ne konak kishte dicka te vecante,soleme dhe madheshtore, qe ngjason shume ne pritjet qe u behen ne boten e qytetruar kryetareve te shteteve. Nga kodi i pritjes asgje nuk harrohej dhe nenvleftesohej.Sejcili nga miqte dinte vendin e vet se ku duhej te ulej. 
Mrekullia me e madhe ne odat dibrane ishte menyra se si zhvillohej biseda. Kerkohej gjithnje qartesi,qetesi dhe urtesi. Fjala peshohej me kandar si duhet. Ngutja konfuzioni, nderprerja e fjales se tjetrit , shikoheshin si shkelje te renda te odes. 
Shkaktaret qe krijonin situata te padeshirueshme   fshikulloheshin edhe me alegori, qe ne raste te tilla ishte shume therese.

•	“Kishte vdekur nje burre dhe njerzit shkonin per krye  shendoshe. Po ate dite ne ate shtepi kishte ngordhur dhe gomari. Njerzit e shtepise nga hutimi ose nga pakujdesia, e kishin lene kafshen e ngordhur ne oborr. Kjo u be shkas per ato qe vinin per ngushellim ti drejtoheshim njerzve te personit te vdekur me keto fjale:
     -Ju shendoshe  per baben, u past marre te keqen gomari.   Por dikush ngaqe i	 shkon goja  apo ngaqe deshi vet u tha:- Ju  shnosh per gomarin dhe u past marre te keqen   baba.” 

Ne odat dibrane bisedat beheshin me kujdes te madh. Ne mortje ajo ishte e kursyer dhe shume e matur. Merrej parasyshe njeriu qe kishte vdekur. Populli bente art edhe ne fatkeqesi. Odat dibrane ne raste gjemash te medha shenderroheshin ne nje mikroteater magjepes qe bente te perballohej me lehtesi fatkeqesia. 
Dibrani tragjikes i ka vene perballe poeitiken e shpirtit dhe fuqine e mendjes. Ne keto raste ne oda ndaheshin rolet. Kishte edhe regjizor,edhe aktore, edhe figurante. Sado qe nje gje e tille ne kuptimin qe u japin sot ketyre fjaleve as nuk mund te mendohej. Tregoheshin tregime te shkurtera realiste qe  ruanin pavaresine e tyre por qe hidhnin drite dhe percillnin dhembien e atyre qe kishin te keqe. Fjala ishte kurdohere e zgjedhur, toni i ligjerimit e qete, ngarkesa emocionale e madhe dhe vemendja e njerzeve e perqendruar. 	
Biseda nuk nderpritej, ajo ngjante me rrjedhjen e nje uji te paster qe nuk e kupton se ku e ka burimin dhe derdhjen. Tregimet alegorike te aktivizuara ne mortje ishin brilante. 
Ne dasma dhe gezime ishte e natyrshme qe biseda te behej me e shpenguar dhe per kete arsye dhe me e pasur me alegori.  Ne oda njerzit nuk mblidheshin vec per gezime dhe fatkeqesi por edhe per shume raste te tjera per probleme qe preukuponin te gjithe, zgjidhje a te cileve kerkonte mendimin e urte, shqyrtimin e fakteve, diskutimin e alternativave. Populli kurre nuk eshte mbledhur per te treguar alegori  . 
Ajo hynte ne biseda ne menyre krejt   te vetvetishme si pjesa me filozofike e saj. Mjafton nje shkak qe biseda te hyje ne ujrat e alegorise. Ky mund te jete real per menyren e sjelljes se individeve ne mexhelis, por shkaku kryesor eshte deshira a te pranishmeve per te mos bere mje bisede te rendomte. Odat dibrane nuk kane luajtur vetem ne prodhimin  e tregimeve alegorike, por edhe ne perhapjen e tyre.

----------


## pajtimp

Perhapja e alegorise

Shkalla e perhapjes se alegorise ne Diber ndryshon nga zona ne zone.Disa jane me te pasura, disa me te varfera por nuk mund te mendohet ndonje pa alegori. Perhapja e saj ka te beje me disa faktore ku me kryesoret  jane: vecorite shpirterore dhe psikike te  banoreve, prirja e tyre per tu marre me alegori, pozita gjeografike, formimi i individualiteteve te spikatura ne kete fushe. 
Vendet malore te izoluara jane te pasura me keto zhaner se ato me te hapura  e me mardhenie te gjera. Ato nuk ishin instituticione, shkolla, botime, shtyp nuk kishin asgje qe t’i vinte ne lidhje me pjeset e tjera te vendit dhe te informoheshin per cka ndodhte pertej krahines se tyre. Te vetmet qe e plotesonin kete humnere qene tregimet alegorike.
 Ato e vune ne levizje mendimin njerzor. Perlat e alegorise u krijoan gjate shuma koherave . alegoria ka shume vatra ku ndodhet me shumice  dhe ka njohur perfeksion te larte. 
Alegorite qe ndeshen ne vende ku nuk kishte vatra te   perhershme te saj, nuk jane veçse disa shkendija nga ai zjarr qe ishte ndezur tjeterkund. Tere vargmali nga Reci, Dardha, Cidhna,Muhurri dhe Luznia eshte i pasur me alegori, ndersa fshatrat dhe zonat fqinje me to i kane me te pakta. 
Levizja masive e popullsise nga nje vend ne nje tjeter ka qe alegoria ta zgjeroje hapsiren e vendodhjes kur popullesia malesore qe e kishte te perfeksionuar kete lloj te foluri, shperngulej per ne vende fushore , ishte e natyrshme qe ketu te sillte edhe alegorine. 
Keshtu  gjate shekujve XV,XVI ,XVII ,nje pjese e madhe e popullsise te krahinave malore qe permendem me larte ,per shkak te mungeses se tokes se bukes rane ne fusha kryesisht ne krahun e djathte te rrjedhes se Drinit te Zi.  
Kjo popullsi solli mekanizmin e prodhimit te alegorise,prandaj ajo ndodhet edhe ne zonat fushore ,kryesishte ne zonen Çidhnes. 1) Tregimet alegorike ne zonen Dardhes shperthejne e gjallerohen ne pikat e  vlimit te bisedes . Ne raste te tilla ne mexhelis eshte pothuaj nje treshe bartesish qe kane prirje per ta futur biseden ne rrjedhat e alegorise. 



1)-XhaferMartini “Perlat e Dibres”  Tirane-1999


Nji katunar merr qenin e madh  e klishin me e shite ne pazar. E pyet nje pazarli- Sa e man qenin ?
-Nje napolon –i thote i zoti
-Po klyshin?-
-Dy napolona- 
Keshitu pazari nuk kam pa. Pse qenin e mban me pak e klishin e man ma shume?
-E maj ma shume klishin sepse ky asht qen biri I qenit”
Kjo mesele u tregua me rastin e ardhjes se mytesarifit te ri ne Diber


=Ne zonen e Luznise kane nje berthame estetike me te thjeshte, tehun e goditjes me direkt, mesazhin me te hapur. 

“Nji plake merr nji usta   me I ba nje shpi te re, ustai e bante murin shume te mire.
Me jep pak uje- I thoshte ustai plakes ne mengjes, se I vinte rande me I kerkue kafe.
Plaka bante sikur s’kuptonte, plaka I çonte uje. Plaka kur vinte dreka, I çonte nji qull keshmaje (pa yndyre), ustai hante me zor. Atehere ustai e ndrroi doren, filloi ta bante murin pa balte, I vinte guret njeri mbi tjetrin sikur te ishte mur are
-O usta-I tha plaka- futi balte murit
-Futi ene ti tlien (gjalp) qullit qe t’i fus un balt murit-i tha ustai”


=Ne zonen e Muhurrit alegoria ishte asgjesuese, e pameshirshme, shkalla e deshifrimit te saj eshte e larte. Biseda  eshte e tera nje shtrese alegorike.

“Ne nji kohe te acarte dimri nje katunar qe i ra udha andej, shkon tek Dine Hoxha per t’u grofun. Avitet ke zermi dhe shtrin kamet per t’i ngrofur.
Dinja i tha :tanku:  keni shume farktare ne katundin tuej ?
Katundari iu pergjigj:- Nji dite nji katundar i emi po vinte nji mullar kashte, sa tu i vu majen u thije qepra e murrarit e ai u rrezue e theu  qafen “.
Dine Hoxha ka dashur t,i thoje katundarit se ai mberdhinte sikur te ishte kovaç, Katundari i tha se ti po tallesh me popullin, por si e ke nisur do te thyesh qafen.

Ne domethenien e tregimeve alegorike ne zonen e Recit “Pronesohen” shume  vete deportojne lirishte ne nje shumice rrethanash dhe mjedisesh.
“Nje burre me mustaqe po kalonte udhes. Dy njerze te tjere per te tallun, bisedojne me njeri tjetrin.
Te kam thane njeqind here per ato ferra te shkreta-foli njani
Disa here i kam pre por prape rrajten (rriten), tashti ska met tjeter veç me i shkul-ia ktheu tjetri
-Shihni punen tuej, se ferrat rriten ne arat e tjeterkujt-ua ktheu udhetari
Ngacaqijte e mejen fjalen”

=Tregimet alegorike te Çidhnes kane mesazh te veshtire per t’u deshifruar,berthame estetike mjafte te nderlikuar, aktivizohen me shume si tregime te vecanta, por edhe si kompozime alegorike . Edhe nje ngjarje krejte reale, episode te ndryshme nga jeta, tregime te shkurtera realiste, marrin vlere alegorike.

Dy miqte dhe agai

“Dy vete shkojne miq tek nje aga. Mas darke, njani prej miqve,ai ma i riu u shtri dhe e zuni gjumi. Agai per t’i ngacmue i thoshte sejmenit te vet –A e molle aren sot?
-Aren e molla Aga-u pergjigj ai.

-Por njani ka me ka ra n’hulli-
-Po si thue ki kau si ka ra n’holli a do te qohet neser ma lerue?

----------


## pajtimp

-Mos u qofte kau i ri neser-i tha miku agait-merr gomarin e vene ne zgjedh me kaun e vjeter. (Fjala eshte per sejmenin te cilin  e ben kumbar) Agai me sejmenin nuk folen me se miku ua mbylli gojen.


Disa tregime alegorike dibrane i gjejme  edhe ne Kosove. Sejcili ka variantin e tij dhe nuk dihet cili eshte me i hershem. Ata jane perhapur nga kontakti i njerzeve te te dy vendeve. Le te bejme nje krahasim te dy varianteve:
Varianti i Dibres:
“Nje lypes shkonte cdo dite te nji lypes dhe kerkonte nje cope buke. I zoti i shtepise ia jepte. Lypsi i thoshte :peshku: er vete e ke… Nje dite prej ditesh i zoti i shtepise merzitet dhe vendos t’a heq qafe. I thote gruas te beje nje kulaq. Burri futi helm ne brumin e tij, kulaqi piqet dhe lypsi si zakonisht vjen per te  kerkue buke. I zoti i shtepise ia jep kulaqin me helm. Lypsi e fut ne shakull dhe  thote :lopa: #8220;Per vete e ke..!. Ec e ec e lypsi ndalet nen nje hije prane nje kroi. Hap shakullin dhe han ca kore te thata, se kulaqin e ruen per me vone. Ne kete koh vjen nji djal i ri dhe i lutet lypsit t’i jap nji cope buke. Lypsit i vjen keq per te ene i jep kulaqin qe ende ishte i ngrohte. Djali e hangri, falenderoi lypsin dhe u nis  per rruge. Kur shkon te shtepia e vet, e kap nji dhimbje e forte barku dhe e mbulojne djerse te ftohta.
I ati e pyet se ckishte ngrane dhe djali i tregon se si i kishte ndodhur. Vec kur i vdes i biri ai e kupton permbajtjen e fjaleve: ‘Per vete e ke’”.

Varianti i Kosoves
“E zen njanin n’ni katun  e shkoi me lyp konak tu njani. Kur shkon aty, i zoti i shpise i ba muhabet e mundohet me i ba nere  me ha e pije, me zerm e shtroje sa qaq bahet. Por aj kanakxhija ishte kan pak i lehte pej menje  e qohet e e piêt musafirin:
-A t’bana boll  muhabet?
-ne m’pac ba muhabet per vedi e kie-ja kthei plaku.
Pa me e nal ene nji nate e me e myt me muhabet se la, menoi me vedi i zoti i shpise, e e naliedhe ni nate. Naten e dyte i bani edhe ma shume muhabet. Dikur apet e veti (pyeti):
-A t’bana boll muhabet ?
-Per vete e kie-ja ktheu plaku.
Zotit te shpise ju ba gan zemra se ju ba marak qi kushedi s’i spaska ba muhabet boll. Menoi  me vedi: Cfar niri kanka ky qi s’ma ban kabull muhabetin ? Prej inatit u cue e u tha gjinve te shpise me ja ba nji kulaq me zeher per udhe e m’i myte qi s’ja kish ba kabull muhabetin. De te myt buka masi kanka aq niri i keq !- tha me vedi, Kur muer me dale mysafiri, i zoti i shpise ia dha kulaqin. Plaku e muer kulaqin e duel  pej konaku. Tuj shkue rruges, zatetet n’ni ushtar. Ushtari ish i lodhun pej uni  se kish udhtue  larg. E vet plakun:- A mos t’qillon do buk o plk ? Plaku e kish zemren e mire e ja ep kulaqin qi e kish marre  n’katun e tfilloi ma pertej. Ushtari e muer kulaqin, u ul e po e han. Masi hangri, u nis kah shpija e zehri e kapi per bark. Dikur ashtu me dhimta, mrrini n’shpi. Kur e pan njerzit e shpise ashtu t’cartun n’fytyre,  e veten djalin cka kish. 

Djali u kallzoi se e kish zatete ni plak a ja kish dhane kulaqin e zeherlisur plakut musafir. Dikur djalidiq e at’here babes vet i rane n’men fjalet e plakut : “Cka t’bajsh per vedi e ke” “ 

Problematika e tregimeve alegorike

1-Çeshtja kombtare
Ne tregimet alegorike  ceshtja kombetare ze nje vend te rendesishem . afirmohet ideja se vlera e nje kombi  nuk percaktoht nga numri  popullsise  e nga hapsira territoriale qe ai ze ne raport me popujt e tjere, por nga madheshtia e vlerave  shpirterore, nga tabani kulturor.
Afirmohet  krenaria kombtare dinjiteti i shqiptarit,  aftesia dhe mencuria e tij per te perballuar cdo situate. 
“Do shqiptare kishin shkue ne Evrope. Aty i prêt nji zotni shume I pasun. Ke ky zotni punonte ene nje shqiptar, I cili I thoshte bashkkomsave te vet:
-Sot te ky zotnia ka me u sherbye ni mace.Bani kujdes se me shpetue nga kjo e keqe qete mos turprohemi si komb. Njani prej shqiptareve  kapi nje mi ene e futi ne kutine e duhanit. Hapet pas pak dera dhe vertet shohin nji mace qe po shkonte drejt tyne t’u mbajt me dy kembet e para tabakun me filxhana me cue kafen shqiptareve. Por ai qe kishte miun hapi kutine . Miu doli dhe nisi vrapin ne dhome. Maca me ta pa miun leshoi tabakun me filxhan dhe u versul pas tij. Shqiptaret nuk e pine kafene prej maces sic e kishte menduar ai zotnia I Evropes.”

2-Demaskimi i fese
Te shumta jane meselete ku demaskohet feja ose ata  kleriket te cilet jepen pa asnje vlere morale  te degjeneruar, pa personalitet e dinjitet njerzor e gjithe vese.
” Nje fukara kishte nji gjale. Gjali ishte I martuem ene nusen e kishte shume te bukur. Kesaj nuses I binte ne qafe hoxha  I katunit:-Or babe,ky hoxha I katundit po I bie ne qafe nuses-I tha nji dite  gjali babes. E nigjon I ati dhe I thote:- E gjet ka prenia. Gjali e pa se ene baba spo  e nihmonte e po menonte se si ti dilte matane vet ksaj pune. Meno e meno e u duk se e gjeti. Nji dit kur hoxha hipi ne minare me thirr zan ky djal I shkon mrapa. Kur hoxha 

vuni doren ne vesh me thirr zan, gjali I dha te shtimen e e rrezoj ne toke. Mrapa  ra poshte dhe hipi ne oden e vet. I ati I gjalit e mori vesh se qe gjeti hoxhen, e shkoi te I biri e I tha :tanku:  ta pata thane –e gjet ka perendia! Ka perrendia or bab por u deshten ene duart e mia.”

3-Mikpritja eshte tradite e dibraneve. 
Dibrani ka ditur gjithmone se si ta pres mikun. Per ate qe ka humbur traditen e mikpritjes  populli i ka thumbuar me alegori
“Nipi shkon tek daja, po gjen vec dajavicen , qe I thote :macka e bardhe: e te thane halla ha darke , ti, darke ke hanger, Me te thane halla hip ne rrush e ha, ke rrushi kam lidh qenin, me te thane halla rri sune(sonte) ti nuk rrin. Ska metur gja tjeter por hajde te puth halla ne di faqet e te shkosh ke shpia jote. Ene nipi nuk I met gja tjeter vec merr udhen e shkon ke shpia e vet.”
Por edhe kur miku nuk qendrone dhe nuk vepronte ne baze te “statusit” qe gezonte, fshikullohej me alegori. Jane bere vazhdimishte objekt  kritikash e thumbash dukuri te tilla si: 
4-Grykesia e tepruar.

----------


## pajtimp

“Kishin qene tre burra. Ata shkuen ni nate ke ni mik per me ba muhabet. Kur u shtrue sofra per te grane darke, njani prej miqeve, ha e ha e spo ngrehej nga sofre. Atehere  dy miqt e tjere nisen muhabetin. Njani I tha shokut :tanku:  e ke tokun mullinin?
Po – u pergjigj tjetri-e kam tokun.
-Po si bluen  tani?
Tani qet nga di kotelle miell per ni here. (kotelle-ene  me te cilin mullixhiu nxjerr miellin nga mulliri , Tokun-Puna qe behet me gurin e murririt per te bluar me mire)A perdoret sote neper odat dibrane alegoria?

Te folurit alegorik ka qene  perdorur kryesishte nga burrat, dhe ishte nje dukuri e odes dibrane ne disa zona te vecanta e ne raste te vecanta, sidomos ne kuvende e tubime.  Ky te folur, qe ne origjinen e tij eshte i lashte, behej jo vetem per te pranuar zgjuarsine, por edhe per te derguar mesazhe te rendesishme ne mes paleve, qofshin keta te huaj apo vendas. Keto mesazhe nepermjete alegorive te goditura transmetoheshin nga  njerez te mencur, gojtare dhe trima. Ato nga nje here merrnin formen e nje tregimi te gjate here nderthureshin me elemetnte fantastike e here kalohej ne fabula. 
Me vone, kur rendesia e kuvendeve filloi te binte, edhe ky i folur alegorik e humbi rendesine e tij, saqe sote  mund te jete reduktuar ne formen  sentence a proverbi ose shprehje frazeologjike. Psh. Mund te kujtojme:  
“Vertet paske bere nje shtepi te bukur, por catine e paske rrip”. 
Dmth qenke njeri i mire ne pergjithesi, por  tregohesh mendjemadh ose:
 “cdo gje qenka shume e bukur por sikur te kishte ketu edhe nje pasqyre”.
Tregimet alegorike dibrane  jane perla te fjales shqipe. Perlat duhet t’i nxjerresh nga “guackat” per t’ua pare bukurine. Tregimet duhet t’ ”zberthesh” per t’ua kuptuar vlerat. 
Ne i vleresojme ato ne momente te pavdekshme te artit te popullit.

----------


## Brari

shum teme e bukur.


te lumte pajtim peja.

----------


## skender76

Z. Pajtim, t'falenderoj per temen qe ke hap.

.........

Pa hile t'kerkoj nje nder, dua t'me deshifrosh ket punen e "RILINDJES", te lutem.
Ne fakt kjo nuk esht alegori Dibrane, esht alegori sucialspecialistash, por kam besim qe ti mund t'na e japesh nje perkthim...
Jo se, un vras mendjen, si ka mundsi qe u moren vesh kaq mire me njani-tjetrin, sepse do ishin fut n'vrime t'halese, ca te tjere ishin neper bote, e kur vjen puna u moren vesh aq mire e pa i kuptu kush...

Kur t'kesh kohe e mundsi ma kthe nje pergjigje.

----------


## pajtimp

po te pergjigjem me alegori shoku.....
u be e mundur realizimi i nje miqesie me shkohesi (Lajmes) nga nje zone afer Peshkopise (spo ia them emrin fshatit) ne Luzni, e njohur per alegorine dhe 'thumbat' dhe sipas zakonit do te shkonin miçte e rinje per darke. Te gjendur para faktit se do te shkonin ne Luzni, miçte e rinje bene nje plan per te iu pershtatur zones por jo me bejte por me te mbajtur fjalen njeripas tjetrit  pa pushim. Ne darke ju eci mire saqe nuk iu dha rasti asnjerit nga te zoteve te shtepise te flasi dhe nje moment. Te nesermen vazhdoj e njejta skeme dhe kur po beheshin gati te dilin njeri nga to iu drejtua luznakeve;
-na falni o miç se e kemi mbajtur fjalen veten ne e sju lam radhe per muhabet...
-He bre burre se nuk marruat (turperuat) ato troje - iu pergjigj njeri ga fundi i dhomes.......
besoj se iu pergjigja dhe ne pergjithesi politika nuk i turperon trojet e veta apo jo Klm

----------

skender76 (21-10-2013)

----------


## skender76

Ket e kam degju kur isha i vogel prej babes...

Mendoj se ma ke gjet pergjigjen qe desha..., nuk i luj asni presje.

----------


## maratonomak

teme e vecante me permbajtje me vlere kulturore tradicionale , i lexova te gjitha me nji fryme ;


nese me lejohet do doja te shkruaja edhe une nje tekst te shkurter qe ndoshta i permbahet temes ne fjale ;

ne nje katund poshte ne epir , ne malet e toskerise jetonte nje pasanik , i drejte ne gjykim dhe i beses ne fjale ; i cili na kish shume bageti dhe keto bageti i ruante nje shqiptar trim i zgjuar dhe i beses , po keshtu kishte edhe si sherbetor edhe nje grek qe i pastronte shtepine  , kishte nje jevgjit qe pastronte stallat , kishte edhe nje turk qe bente pazarin ; pasaniku shqiptarin e trajtonte ma miore se keta te tjeret , pasaniku i jipte robat ma te mira , ushqimin ma te mire dhe e paguante me shume se te tjeret dhe nga kjo u be zili qare greku dhe i thote pasanikut qe do i ruante ai bagetite  dhe keshtu beri ; te nesermen niset greku dhe ende pa ngjitur kodren me te afert i turren hajdutet dhe i rrembejne dashin e kopese dhe 5 shqerra te njome bashke me 10 dele ,por greku nga frika ish strukur nbyth te shkembit dhe spo bezante , kthehet ne mbremje dhe i thote agait qe hajdutet mvodhen bagetine po une isha vetem dhe kisha frike ; agai teksa e degjon e mer thupren dhe i jep dajakun e mire ; pas ca ditesh hidhet edhe jevgu si pordhice dhe kerkon pjesen e mire si bariu shqiptar dhe agai ia ploteson deshiren , dhe niset jevgu me bageti , teksa papritur nis e bie shi me gjyma , e futet jevgu i ngrate nzgaver te list duke u dridhur e nga pas agai e cpon me bodec te dal e te ruaje bagetine ; edhe ketij i jep dajakun e mire dhe me pas i vjen radha turkut , mer hyxhym plot selam turku e del per me ruajt bagetine , aty nga ora e 10 ia mbyt nje gjumi si pasha teksa ujku po ia shqyen bagetine e po ban feste ; ma vone kur kthehet turku e mer edhe ky dajakun  e mire dhe qe atere asnjini nuk po e ka zili shqiptarin se greku na dolli frikacak , jevgu na dolli i ngrate dhe iu mberthire , dhe turku na dolli dembel dhe batakxhi dhe askush nga keta nuk e ka per fis as trimerine as puntorine , as ashpersine dhe durimin por shqiptari i ka per fis dhe ia del mbane kurodhere ;


kur ua kam treguar grekvet kete u ka ngjit qimja perpjete nga inati dhe u zume , por e cuditshmja eshte se kjo eshte histori e vertete dhe nga tradita e popullit nga e cila eshte mare me vone eshte botuar nga nje shkrimtar grek dhe kjo histori eshte arvanitase .

----------

starbright (22-06-2014)

----------


## skender76

Na lidhen miqesi dy familje ne Mirdite. Diten e dasmes po vinin krushqit. I ati i djalit per t'vu n'vshtirsi mikun kishte vu t'parin e krushqve nje grua. Babes s'vajzes nuk i vjen fort mire, por i pret e i jep muhabet t'gjithve ashtu si i ka lezet t'zotit t'shpise, por nje porosi ja jep guzhinierit te veshi...
Vjen darka dhe shtrohet sofra. Pjatat plot e gotat plot, por heshtja ra kur i vun pjaten t'parit t'krushqve. N'pjate i kishin vu bo##t e dashit.... U dote fol nje fjale nga i pari krushqve, dhe nuk vonoi, gruja u cu me got n'dor e thote: Flm per mezen o i zoti i shpise, esht taman per mu se un femen jam, por tan ktyne burrave ja ke ba me hile, per me e cu si duhet bjerju n'pjate t'gjthve ate t'deles per meze...

I pari i krushqve e kaloj proven....

----------

maratonomak (21-10-2013)

----------


## pajtimp

Maratonomak, ashtu si dhe keni pseudonimi, maratonomaket e vertete te kesaj gjinie kane qene odat  e vogela por te madhaja dibrane nder vite. Atyre qe e kane mbledhur dhe e kane trajtuar meritojne nje falenderim te vecante permendim ketu A.Ndreun, Xh.Martinin etj. Pertej te qenurit krenar me ate cfare perfaqesojme, duhet te gezojme dhe te perplasim duart per sa degjojme historira te verteta qe lartesojne staturen e cdo shqiptari... tek po shkruaj keto rrjeshta me vjen nder mend nje tregim alegorik qe ta lidh me sa tregoni juve. Ne nje shtepi, familje te madhe tek po rrinin ne darke dy nuset e shtepise po qendronin ne kembe ne fund te dhomes. Njeres padashje i shpeton nje p....., dhe behet objekt humori ne shtepi. Familja njihet si nje familje alegro dhe i zoti i shtepise, pasi nuk e gjet dot (autorin), u drejtohet dy nuseve; cila e beri do te marre nje napolon flori...., nusja tjeter (jo autorja) per hire te parave i drejtohet vjeherrit; une baba, une me jep napolonin.... tjetra nga zilia tha; -allah allah kush ben p....dhe kush merr napolonin..... . Keta komshinjte e kombit tane te tille kane qene shoku

----------

maratonomak (21-10-2013),starbright (22-06-2014)

----------


## pajtimp

Skender, grate jo vetem qe kane perfaqesuar veten ne malsi por kane kaluar ne raste te veçanta dhe burrat; Kapedani i Mirdites vjen ne Diber per te ndare nje ceshtje kanunore. Rruges sheh nja grua te ngarkuar me dru. kapedani e pyeti; -Nene a ke nji djal? nena iu pergjigj; ka nana dy voca dhe jo dy gjem.....(djem). kapedani ktheu kalin. Shoqeruesit i thane cben, pse ktheve rruge, ndersa i pari i tyre iu pergjigj; -ate per te cilin erdha ne Diber e gjeta tek kjo grua.......

----------


## maratonomak

> Skender, grate jo vetem qe kane perfaqesuar veten ne malsi por kane kaluar ne raste te veçanta dhe burrat; Kapedani i Mirdites vjen ne Diber per te ndare nje ceshtje kanunore. Rruges sheh nja grua te ngarkuar me dru. kapedani e pyeti; -Nene a ke nji djal? nena iu pergjigj; ka nana dy voca dhe jo dy gjem.....(djem). kapedani ktheu kalin. Shoqeruesit i thane cben, pse ktheve rruge, ndersa i pari i tyre iu pergjigj; -ate per te cilin erdha ne Diber e gjeta tek kjo grua.......


ma bej hallall dhe ma trego sqaro kete alegori se smund ta kuptoj ;

----------


## pajtimp

nuk ka te beje me alegorine citimi me larte por me forcen e te treguarit dhe te te kuptuarit te problemit. Ketu lartesohet jo gruaja qe tregoi hallet e saj por i nisuri i kapedanit qe nepermjet pergjigjes se nenes gjeti zgjidhjen e problemit per nje ngaterrese te rinjesh. kur te rinjte futen ne muhabete pa lidhje ose nuk tregojne maturi konsiderohen (voca), ndersa kur gjejne arsyetimin dhe bejne veprime burrerore konsiderohen gjem (djem).

----------

maratonomak (21-10-2013),skender76 (22-10-2013)

----------


## pajtimp

tek 14 dhe 16 kam spjeguar se rasti ska te beje me temen, por thjeshte nje histori nga ata qe iu pershtateshin nje pergjigje me larte. Nuk pretendojme te perfaqesojme kete gjini as te mesojme ndokend por thejshte per te kontribuar me kete teme ne kete forum qe gjithe se bashku per ta pasuruar. Besoj se Brari do te me mirekuptosh ketu........

----------


## Brari

patjeter ju mirkuptoj z Pajtim. 
Tema qe ke hapur eshte  shum interesante..

kur shkruan kujdes shenjat e piksimit dhe hapsirat se ndryshe te dalin kto figurat.

----------

pajtimp (24-10-2013)

----------

